# Catalog Sharing Between LR 6 and LR CC



## realspear (Jun 16, 2015)

I have to give someone a catalog for photos I worked on for them. I have LR CC and they are using LR 6. I did not use the new features. I'd like to know if this will work before I send them the catalog so that no time is wasted.


----------



## GrahamP (Jun 17, 2015)

No reason at all why it should not work - they are fundamentally the same programme.

Graham


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, you can open a LRC/LR6 catalog in either iteration of the LR app.  Other important part is there database structure is common to both iterations.  The difference seems to be the new de-haze function available in the CC iteration. I suspect that de-haze adjustments will be ignored in the LR6/1 version. But it is possible that the de-haze function is nothing more than a tweaking of the other adjustments (like a special develop preset) and LR6.1 may apply these but won't let you create any.new

Just to be clear, you need to give the other party both the catalog file and the relevant master image file copies in addressed by the catalog.


----------



## realspear (Jun 17, 2015)

*Thanks*



realspear said:


> I have to give someone a catalog for photos I worked on for them. I have LR CC and they are using LR 6. I did not use the new features. I'd like to know if this will work before I send them the catalog so that no time is wasted.





clee01l said:


> Yes, you can open a LRC/LR6 catalog in either iteration of the LR app.  Other important part is there database structure is common to both iterations.  The difference seems to be the new de-haze function available in the CC iteration. I suspect that de-haze adjustments will be ignored in the LR6/1 version. But it is possible that the de-haze function is nothing more than a tweaking of the other adjustments (like a special develop preset) and LR6.1 may apply these but won't let you create any.new
> 
> Just to be clear, you need to give the other party both the catalog file and the relevant master image file copies in addressed by the catalog.



Got it. In this case, I am doing post-processing for another photographer so she already has all the master image files.


----------



## realspear (Jun 17, 2015)

GrahamP said:


> No reason at all why it should not work - they are fundamentally the same programme.
> 
> Graham



Thanks!


----------

